# closed end help



## RAdams (Jul 1, 2009)

So i am new to this whole closed end thing. Soon, i am going to make my forst ever closed end fountain, but first, i would like to test my skills doing a closed end RB of the same kit. I am going to use the Classic American kit from woodcraft (it is what i already have on hand).

I am guessing the drill depth in the body has to be pretty accurate for the refill to work properly? how do you guys do this? tape on the drill bit? or is there a more accurate way?


----------



## mickr (Jul 1, 2009)

yes you can measure accurately enough with tape on a drill bit...go to arizona sihlouette...he has a dvd on the process..you'll understand immediately what the process is


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 1, 2009)

Ron,
What I have done is measure the length of the finished kit and then go from there. I use a depth gauge and then mark the appropriate length on the drill bit with a sharpie (my depth scale has peeled off of the tailstock, and I'm apparently too lazy to replace with a suitable alternative).  Take it easy when drilling out the blank, you don't want the blank to get too hot and crack.  Take Mickr's advise and check out AS, possibly get a closed end mandrel to help.  

As far as the length of the barrel, it's up to you.  Too short, the spring will have to be modified and will be tight when assembling and on the refill tip itself.  Too long, and you will have to deal with the refill bouncing around inside.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 1, 2009)

You may find a couple of closed end pen articles helpful that I;ve written . Thay are available at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles 
Good luck. They are fiun to make and you'll like the results of yuour efforts. Do a good turn daily!
Don



RAdams said:


> So i am new to this whole closed end thing. Soon, i am going to make my forst ever closed end fountain, but first, i would like to test my skills doing a closed end RB of the same kit. I am going to use the Classic American kit from woodcraft (it is what i already have on hand).
> 
> I am guessing the drill depth in the body has to be pretty accurate for the refill to work properly? how do you guys do this? tape on the drill bit? or is there a more accurate way?


----------



## RAdams (Jul 1, 2009)

I have already made one pin chuck for 7MM, and i have already picked up the bolts i plan to use for my Cl. Am. pin chuck, and a 10MM pin chuck. 

I understand how to do it, i was just a bit shakey on how the depth is regulated for the body. I will definately pick up that video as soon as possible, but until then i will just read here and spend some time in the shop trying things out for size!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you Don! I just left your site looking at the pentel pencil tut. I will havta go back and read some more!!

I have already made one closed end pen (a little slimline desk pen that i will add a stand for soon.) and you are right! It is CRAZY FUN!



Hey Don, THANK YOU!! Your site is very organized, and extremely helpful! I just read both closed end tutorials. I had a couple of things to bring up.

i think there is a typo. in one spot it says "measure twice, drill twice." shouldn't this be "Measure 4 times, drill twice."?

and I got a different pin chuck tutorial than what you used. I am certain someone here wrote the one i followed but i dont remember who ( too many "left handed" cigarettes when i was a kid). The one i followed utilizes a bolt with a flat spot the length of the "business" portion. You then use a rubber O ring turned into a rubber spaghetti noodle with a knot. Kinda tricky sometimes (the second time i tried to use it, i lost my spaghetti noodle down in the tube and i still haven't been able to remove it. lol.


Anyway.. thanks for the awesome site! i plan to read more of your articles later tonight. do you have a mailing list for new articles?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep, Don is the man. I love his site

If you buy some of the closed end mandrels from AS, Bill will include the DVD for free!


(I wish we could do a loaner library here (IAP) for books and DVD's. That would be awesome.)


----------



## RAdams (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah that would be sweet! I have a hard time buying such things as dvd's when i could use the money on SOOOOOOOOO many fancy new tools. Especially when it is such a specific subject matter only covering one topic. I think i got the jist of it tho.


----------

